# Cosa rischio se spedisco con contrassegno?



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Devo vendere una console a una persona, lui chiede il contrassegno, ci sono dei rischi dalla parte del venditore? Può non ritirare la merce e quindi torna indietro ma sennò altri rischi ci sono?


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo vendere una console a una persona, lui chiede il contrassegno, ci sono dei rischi dalla parte del venditore? Può non ritirare la merce e quindi torna indietro ma sennò altri rischi ci sono?



se è una ps5 la vorrei anch'io


----------



## bmb (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo vendere una console a una persona, lui chiede il contrassegno, ci sono dei rischi dalla parte del venditore? Può non ritirare la merce e quindi torna indietro ma sennò altri rischi ci sono?



In teoria il corriere se ne va o coi soldi o col pacco.


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo vendere una console a una persona, lui chiede il contrassegno, ci sono dei rischi dalla parte del venditore? Può non ritirare la merce e quindi torna indietro ma sennò altri rischi ci sono?



scegli invio tracciato o raccomandato così non si rischia niente


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> se è una ps5 la vorrei anch'io



Se ti dicessi a quanto non la vorresti


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> scegli invio tracciato o raccomandato così non si rischia niente



In cosa consiste?

Ma meglio tipo un dhl o vado alle poste?


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> In cosa consiste?
> 
> Ma meglio tipo un dhl o vado alle poste?



è un servizio per avere la certezza che viene consegnato (è richiesta la firma del ricevente solitamente) o comunque puoi risalire in qualsiasi momento alla sua posizione,essendoci un codice con cui seguire il tragitto sul sito delle poste o di un qualsiasi corriere

se è un prodotto costo io consiglio di scegliere,pochi euro in più ma stai tranquillo

è offerto sia dalle poste sia dai corrieri


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un servizio per avere la certezza che viene consegnato (è richiesta la firma del ricevente solitamente) o comunque puoi risalire in qualsiasi momento alla sua posizione,essendoci un codice con cui seguire il tragitto sul sito delle poste o di un qualsiasi corriere
> 
> se è un prodotto costo io consiglio di scegliere,pochi euro in più ma stai tranquillo
> 
> è offerto sia dalle poste sia dai corrieri



Sisi anche se costa di più ma voglio essere sicurissimo.

In queste condizioni la spediresti una ps5 con contrassegno? Dormo tranquillo?


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sisi anche se costa di più ma voglio essere sicurissimo.
> 
> In queste condizioni la spediresti una ps5 con contrassegno? Dormo tranquillo?



è proprio indispensabile farti pagare così ?
neanche una ricarica postepay può fare ?


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è proprio indispensabile farti pagare così ?
> neanche una ricarica postepay può fare ?



La carta Postepay è la più sensibile alla truffe in quanto non c’è una causale e viene considerato una “donazione”


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

comunque considera che se dovesse rifiutare il prodotto poi i costi della spedizione di ritorno a te sarebbero tuoi.
anche per questa possibilità ti consiglio di fare una modalità di spedizione tracciata o raccomandata,devi sapere in ogni momento dove sta il pacco.

se non stai vendendo su una piattaforma certa,tipo ebay,meglio che chiarisci tutto


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> La carta Postepay è la più sensibile alla truffe in quanto non c’è una causale e viene considerato una “donazione”



sì ma di solito è la via per studenti o persone che non usano carta credito senza conto in banca (quindi no bonifici o paypal).
andare a ricaricare la postepay è per tutti insomma,anticamera del contrassegno che si usa sempre meno perchè ormai ti aumentano i prezzi (talvolta anche di decine di euro per scoraggiarti)
così aspetti che ti arriva sul conto e POI spedisci


----------



## UDG (1 Dicembre 2020)

Per vendere e acquistare il metodo più sicuro è paypal e per spedire qualsiasi cosa sia tracciabile


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

In pratica lui non vuole pagare prima della spedizione, lui che garanzie ha se paga con PayPal?


----------



## UDG (1 Dicembre 2020)

Che se non spedisci, paypal lo rimborsa, cosa che invece non accade con ricarica Postepay, in questo caso se lui ti ricarica, tu potresti tenerti i soldi e non c'è verso di recuperarli. Però deve fare pagamento per beni e servizi per usufruire della protezione paypal


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che se non spedisci, paypal lo rimborsa, cosa che invece non accade con ricarica Postepay, in questo caso se lui ti ricarica, tu potresti tenerti i soldi e non c'è verso di recuperarli. Però deve fare pagamento per beni e servizi per usufruire della protezione paypal



Quindi la soluzione sarebbe PayPal?


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2020)

un attimo,io ho detto postepay perchè uno che vuole il contrassegno solitamente non ha carta di credito.
almeno nella mia esperienza di venditore/cliente.
se invece ce l'ha e può pagarti online dico pure io paypal,senza mettere trasferimento di denaro a amici o parenti


----------



## UDG (1 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> un attimo,io ho detto postepay perchè uno che vuole il contrassegno solitamente non ha carta di credito.
> almeno nella mia esperienza di venditore/cliente.
> se invece ce l'ha e può pagarti online dico pure io paypal



Certo il tuo ragionamento è più che giusto


----------



## UDG (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi la soluzione sarebbe PayPal?



È la migliore per entrambi, tu hai i soldi subito (tranne mi sembra per la prima vendita), e lui ha la sicurezza che quello che acquista gli arrivi


----------



## sottoli (1 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma di solito è la via per studenti o persone che non usano carta credito senza conto in banca (quindi no bonifici o paypal).
> andare a ricaricare la postepay è per tutti insomma,anticamera del contrassegno che si usa sempre meno perchè ormai ti aumentano i prezzi (talvolta anche di decine di euro per scoraggiarti)
> così aspetti che ti arriva sul conto e POI spedisci



ottimo per il venditore, ma per l'acquirente è il metodo meno sicuro, io non pagherei mai cosi


----------



## UDG (1 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ottimo per il venditore, ma per l'acquirente è il metodo meno sicuro, io non pagherei mai cosi



Fai bene perché una volta che hai pagato devi pregare che spedisca e non si tenga i soldi


----------



## chicagousait (1 Dicembre 2020)

Un mese fa ho fatto un reso di un computer; io andrei con l'assicurata, meglio essere prudenti.

Se spedisci tramite corriere, devi trovare chi accetta il contrassegno


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Grazie ragazzi domani gli propongo PayPal allora


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Niente, non ne vuole sapere, solo contrassegno o vado io di persona, ma dista 440km da me.

Oggi mi informo sul contrassegno assicurato e tracciato ma non vi nascondo molti dubbi e paura


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è proprio indispensabile farti pagare così ?
> neanche una ricarica postepay può fare ?



andiamo dai tu compreresti una PS5 pagando con una ricarica su prepaata?..non mi fiderei nemmeno di paypal se non è venditore sicuro..se prendo da privato pure io vorrei il contrassegno: arriva, controllo, pago.

E già così il rischio c'è ancora perché magari poi non funziona.


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> andiamo dai tu compreresti una PS5 pagando con una ricarica su prepaata?..non mi fiderei nemmeno di paypal se non è venditore sicuro..se prendo da privato pure io vorrei il contrassegno: arriva, controllo, pago.
> 
> E già così il rischio c'è ancora perché magari poi non funziona.



PayPal non è Postepay, sei assicurato se succede qualcosa ti rimborsano


----------



## Manue (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> PayPal non è Postepay, sei assicurato se succede qualcosa ti rimborsano



Sei assicurato solo se trasferisci i soldi con modalità beni e servizi, 
ed il venditore paga il 4% di commissione a PayPal.

Se trasferisci soldi ad amici, 
non sei assicurato, 
ed il "venditore" non paga le commissioni.

Io ti consiglio Paypal, 
ma ti consiglio anche di caricare il 4% di commissioni a lui.
E spedisci solo quando vedi il soldi sul tuo conto Paypal.

Detto questo, 
assicura comunque il prodotto con il corriere, qualsiasi esso sia, 
se arriva danneggiato ovviamente il compratore non lo accetterà, ma tu recuperi i soldi dal corriere.


----------



## Manue (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> andiamo dai tu compreresti una PS5 pagando con una ricarica su prepaata?..non mi fiderei nemmeno di paypal se non è venditore sicuro..se prendo da privato pure io vorrei il contrassegno: arriva, controllo, pago.
> 
> E già così il rischio c'è ancora perché magari poi non funziona.



Paypal è una garanzia.
La vera domanda è, 
tu venderesti la tua ps5 ad un tipo che ti deve pagare con il contrassegno?

Considera anche l'aspetto dei contanti falsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Dicembre 2020)

Aspetta un nuovo acquirente, tanto qualcuno a cui venderla lo trovi di sicuro.

Tra l'altro ho idea che se al tipo vendessi la ps5 per 200 euro con ricarica postepay te li verserebbe subito e non ti farebbe manco storie. Non penserebbe minimamente a una truffa... Un po' come quelli che comprano gli iphone a 100 euro e poi cadono dal pero. 


Tutta sta fretta per comprare la ps5 a prezzi folli non la capisco, fosse uscito almeno il nuovo god of war all'uscita... Di per se ora tutti i giochi che ci sono su ps5 sono pure su ps4.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Paypal è una garanzia.
> La vera domanda è,
> tu venderesti la tua ps5 ad un tipo che ti deve pagare con il contrassegno?
> 
> Considera anche l'aspetto dei contanti falsi.



è garantito dal corriere eh..se sono soldi falsi mi deve rimborsare il corriere


----------



## UDG (2 Dicembre 2020)

Del contrassegno non mi fido, solo paypal, ormai lo uso da anni e mai avuto problemi al contrario di ricariche postepay. E comunque i soldi del contrassegno chissà quando li vedi, informati prima nel caso volessi utilizzarlo


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Mi hanno offerto poco meno ma con consegna a mano, preferisco prenderci qualcosa meno ma essere sicuro al 100%


----------



## UDG (2 Dicembre 2020)

Ottima scelta


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> andiamo dai tu compreresti una PS5 pagando con una ricarica su prepaata?..non mi fiderei nemmeno di paypal se non è venditore sicuro..se prendo da privato pure io vorrei il contrassegno: arriva, controllo, pago.
> 
> E già così il rischio c'è ancora perché magari poi non funziona.



paypal è sicura raga.. d'altra parte uno dei 2 deve mandare qualcosa senza niente in cambio se no è uno stallo alla messicana.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi hanno offerto poco meno ma con consegna a mano, preferisco prenderci qualcosa meno ma essere sicuro al 100%



infatti volevo chiederti perchè ti intestardivi con quello li se hai una ps5 da vendere.
a quanto l'hai venduta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> PayPal non è Postepay, sei assicurato se succede qualcosa ti rimborsano



Si si questo sulla carta...poi prova una volta ad aver bisogno di una procedura di rimborso..


----------

